# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  "ملاحظات في زمن الحب والحرب" قصيدة  لنزار قباني

## صفاء عطاالله

نزار قباني
ملاحظات في زمن الحب والحرب


1
ألاحظتِ شيئاً ؟
ألاحظتِ أنَّ العلاقةَ بيني وبينكِ ..
في زمنِ الحرب ..
تأخذُ شكلاً جديدا
وتدخلُ طوراً جديدا
وأنّكِ أصبحتِ أجملَ من أيِّ يومٍ مضى ..
وأنّي أحبّكِ أكثرَ من أيَّ يومٍ مضى ..
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيفَ اخترقنا جدارَ الزمنْ
وصارتْ مساحةُ عينيكِ
مثلَ مساحةِ هذا الوطنْ ..

2
ألاحظتِ ؟
هذا التحوّلَ في لونِ عينيكِ
حينَ استمعنا معاً .. لبيانِ العبورْ
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيف احتضنتُكِ مثل المجانينِ ..
كيفَ عصرتُكِ مثلَ المجانين ..
كيفَ رفعتُكِ .. ثم رميتُكِ ..
ثم رفعتُكِ .. ثم رميتُكِ ..
فاليومَ عرسٌ ..
وتشرينُ سيّدُ كلِّ الشّهورْ ..
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيفَ تجاوزتُ كلَّ ضفافي ؟
وكيفَ غمرتُكِ مثلَ مياهِ النهورْ
ألاحظتِ .. كيفَ اندفعتُ إليكِ ؟
كأنّي أراكِ لأوّلِ مرّهْ ..
ألاحظتِ كيفَ انسجمْنا ..
وكيفَ لَهِثنا .. وكيفَ عَرِقنا ..
وكيفَ استحَلْنا رماداً .. وكيفَ بُعِثنا ..
كأننا نمارسُ فِعلَ الغرامْ ..
لأوّلِ مرّهْ ..

3
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيفَ تحرّرتُ من عقدةِ الذَّنْبِ ..
كيفَ أعادتْ
ليَ الحربُ كلَّ ملامحِ وجهي القديمهْ 
أحبُّكِ في زمنِ النصرِ ..
إن الهوى لا يعيشُ طويلاً
بظلِّ الهزيمهْ

4
هل الحربُ تُنقذنا بعدَ طول الضّياع ؟
وتُضرمُ أشواقَنا الغافيهْ
فتجعلَني بدويَّ الطِّباعْ
وتجعلَكِ امرأةً ثانيهْ

5
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيفَ اكتشفنا طفولَتنا
بعدَ ستِّ سنين
وكيفَ رجعنا أخيراً ..
لمملكةِ العشقِ والعاشقينْ
أأحسستِ مثلي ؟
بأنَّ رجالَ المظلاّتِ كانوا ..
يحطّونَ مثل الحَمامِ على راحتَيْنا 
وأنَّ جنودَ المغاويرِ كانوا ..
يمرّون فوقَ عروقِ يدينا ..
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيفَ نثرنا عليهمْ
عقودَ البنفسجِ والياسمينْ 
وكيف ركضنا إليهمْ ..
وكيف انحنَينا ..
أمامَ بنادقهمْ خاشعينْ 
لأاحظتِ كيفَ ضحكنا ..
وكيف بكَينا ..
وكيفَ عبرنا الجسورَ معَ العابرينْ

6
تركتُ عصورَ انحطاطي ورائي ..
تركتُ عصورَ الجفافْ 
وجئتُ على فرسِ الريحِ والكبرياءِ
لكي أشتري لكِ ثوبَ الزّفافْ ..

7
تصيرينَ في زمنِ الحربِ ..
مصقولةً كالمرايا
ومسحوبةً كالزرافهْ
وبينَ يدينا تذوبُ الحدودً
وتُلغى المسافهْ

8
قرأتُ خرائطَ جسمكِ ..
في كتبي المدرسيّهْ ..
ولا زلتُ أحفظُ أسماءَ كلِّ النهورِ ،
وأشكالَ كلِّ الصخورِ ،
وعاداتِ كلِّ البوادي
ولا زلتُ أحفظُ أعمارَ كلِّ الجيادِ
فكيفَ أفرّقُ بين حرارةِ جسمكِ أنتِ ..
وبينَ حرارةِ أرضِ بلادي ؟

9
وجدنا أخيراً .. حدودَ فمَينا 
عثرنا على لغةٍ للحوارْ
وكانَ حزيرانُ يجلسُ فوقَ يدينا
ويحبسُنا في كهوفِ الغُبارْ
وكنتُ أحبُّكِ ..
لكنَّ ليلَ الهزيمةِ صادرَ منّي النهارْ
وكنتُ أريدَ الوصولَ أليكِ ..
ولكنّهم أنزلوني .. قُبيلَ رحيلِ القطارْ ..
وكنتُ أفكّرُ فيكِ كثيراً ..
وأحلُمُ فيكِ كثيراً ..
وكنتُ أهَرِّبُ شعري إليكِ 
برغمِ الحصارْ 
ولكنّهم أعدموني مراراً 
وأرخوا عليَّ السّتارْ 
ولكنْ برغمِ تعدُّدِ موتي 
بقيتُ أحبُّكِ .. يا زهرةَ الجُلَّنارْ

10
أحبُّكِ أنتِ ..
وأكتبُ حبّي على وجهِ كلِّ غمامهْ 
وأعطي مكاتيبَ عشقي ..
لكلِّ يمامهْ 
أحبُّكِ في زمنِ العنفِ ..
مَن قالَ إنّي أريدُ السلامهْ ؟
أحبُّكِ .. يا امرأةً من بلادي
وأنوي ، على شفتيكِ ، الإقامهْ

11
ألاحظتِ ؟
كم تشبهينَ دمشقَ الجميلهْ 
وكم تشبهينَ المآذنَ ..
والجامعَ الأمويَّ ..
ورقصَ السّماحِ ..
وخاتمَ أمّي ..
وساحةَ مدرستي ..
وجنونَ الطفولهْ
ألاحظتِ كم كنتِ أنثى ؟
وكم كنتُ ممتلئاً بالرجولهْ
ألاحظتِ ؟
كيفَ تألّقَ وجهكِ .. تحتَ الحرائقْ
وكيفَ دبابيسُ شَعركِ ..
صارت بنادقْ ..
ألاحظتِ .. كيفَ تغيّرَ تاريخُ عينيكِ ..
في لحظاتٍ قليلهْ ..
فأصبحتِ سيفاً بشكلِ امرأهْ
وأصبحتِ شعباً بشكلِ امرأهْ
وأصبحتِ كلَّ التراثِ ..
وكلَّ القبيلهْ ..

12
ألاحظتِ ؟
كم كنتِ رائعةَ الحُسنِ ، ذاكَ المساءْ
وكيفَ جلستِ أمامي ..
كعاصمةِ الكبرياءْ ..
وكيفَ تغيّرَ إيقاعُ صوتِكِ 
حتى تصوّرتُ صوتَكِ ..
ينبوعَ ماءْ ..
وزهرةِ دفلى ، على شَعرِ المجدليّهْ
ألاحظتِ ؟
أنّكِ صرتِ دمشقَ ..
بكلِّ بيارقها الأمويّهْ
ومِصرَ .. بكلِّ مساجدِها الفاطميّهْ
وصرتِ حصوناً ..
وأكياسَ رملٍ ..
ورَتلاً طويلاً من الشهداءْ
ألاحظتِ ..
أنّكِ صرتِ خلاصةَ كلِّ النساءْ
وصرتِ الكتابةَ والأبجديّهْ ..

13
أحبُّكِ ..
عندَ اشتدادِ العواصفِ
لا تحتَ ضوءِ الشموعِ
ولا تحتَ ضوءِ القمرْ ..
وأعلنُ للناسِ أنّي أعارضُ ضوءَ القمرْ
وأكرهُ ضوءَ القمرْ ..
أحبُّكِ ..
حينَ تكونُ الشوارعُ مغسولةً بدموعِ المطرْ
وحينَ تصيرُ بلونِ النحاسِ
ثيابُ الشجرْ
أحبُّكِ ..
مزروعةً في عيونِ الصّغارْ 
ومسكونةً بهمومِ البشرْ
ومولودةً في مياهِ البحارِ
وطالعةً من ضميرِ الحجرْ ..
أحبُّكِ ..
حينَ يسافرُ شَعركِ في الريحِ ..
دونَ جوازِ سفرْ
وحينَ يغمغمُ نهدُكِ ..
كالذئبِ .. في لحظاتِ الخطرْ
فهل تعرفينَ عشيقاً ؟
أحبَّكِ يوماً بهذا القَدَرْ

14
أحبُّكِ أيّتها الغاليهْ
أحبُّكِ أيّتها الغاليهْ
أحبُّكِ مرفوعةَ الرأسِ مثلَ قبابِ دمشقَ ..
ومثلَ مآذنِ مصرَ ...
فهل تسمحينَ بتقبيلِ جبهتِكِ العاليهْ ؟
وهل تسمحينَ بنسيانِ وجهي القديمِ ..
وشِعري القديمِ ..
ونسيانِ أخطائيَ الماضيهْ
وهل تسمحينَ بتغييرِ ثوبكِ ؟
إنَّ حزيرانَ ماتَ ..
وإنّي بشوقٍ لرؤيةِ أثوابكِ الزّاهيهْ ..
أحبُّكِ أكثرَ ممّا ببالِكِ ..
أكثرَ ممّا ببالِ البحارِ .. وبالِ المراكبْ
أحبُّكِ ..
تحتَ الغُبارِ ، وتحتَ الدمارِ ، وتحتَ الخرائبْ
أحبُّكِ .. أكثرَ من أيِّ يومٍ مضى ..
لأنَّكِ أصبحتِ حبّي المحاربْ ..

----------


## totate

قصيدة ماذا لنزار قبانى 
*أي انقلابٍ سوف يحدث في حياتي؟* 

*لو أعشق امرأةً تكون بمستواك.* 

*أي انقلابٍ سوف يحدث – لو أحبك –* 

*في نظام الكائنات..* 

*أي ارتجاجٍ في ضمير الكون..* 

*لو مرت على رأسي يداك...* 

*لو مثلك امرأةٌ تكون حبيبتي..* 

*عمرت للعشاق ألف مدينةٍ* 

*وبسطت سلطاني* 

*على كل الممالك واللغات..* 

*لو مثلك امرأةٌ.. تكون حبيبتي* 

*ماذا سيحدث في الطبيعة من عجائب..* 

*ماذا سيحدث للبحار، وللمراكب..* 

*ماذا سيحدث للكواكب؟* 

*ماذا سيحدث للحضارة..* 

*للمدنية ، لو رأت عينيك ، أو سمعت خطاك..* 

*ماذا سيحدث للفتون إذا تشكل ناهداك..* 

*ماذا سيحدث للثقافة كلها؟* 

*لو أعشق امرأةً تكون بمستواك..*

----------

